# Собаки злы(е).



## Natalisha

Скажите, пожалуйста, какую смысловую нагрузку несут эти предложения:

_Собаки *злы*._
и
_Собаки *злые*._

Какое предложение вы бы использовали, чтобы охарактеризовать собак в целом (т.е. ответ на вопрос "Какие собаки по своей натуре?") и какое предложение вы бы выбрали, чтобы описать их временное состояние?

Спасибо всем за ответы!


----------



## estreets

Не знаю, но мне кажется, что само по себе ни одно из этих предложений не передает временный или постоянный характер этого качества у собак.
Лично мне, чтобы разграничить временное или постоянное качество, придется прибегнуть к обстоятельствам времени.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

На улице холод, мы уже голодные третий день в пути и собаки злы (по-моему так какой-то оттенок другой).
Злы собаки по утрам... (злые тут не скажешь)
Злые собаки напали на меня, когда я проходил мимо заброшенного дома... (злы тут не скажешь)

Как по мне, злы - характеристика вида в целом, злые - определенной группы. Например, злы люди, когда голодны. Или, злые люди любят делать больно окружающим.


----------



## IM 12358

Зависит от фразы. Например:

Собаки злы по своей природе

но

Собаки - злые животные.

Оба предложения характеризуют собак в целом.

Или

У него собаки злые

но

Злы были его собаки, потому что он их голодом морил


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Злые были его собаки, потому что он их голодом морил. 
Что-то ничего не поменялось.

Похоже, "злы" нужно употреблять, когда есть какое-то обстоятельство.


----------



## Natalisha

Спасибо, estreets, Alex и IM!


Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Злые собаки напали на меня, когда я проходил мимо заброшенного дома...(злы тут не скажешь)



Это понятно. Меня в данном случае интересует прилагательное "злые" в роли сказуемого, а не определения.

IM, Вы написали "Собаки злы по своей природе". 

Вот это я ожидала услышать. 
Дело в том, что даже когда я слышу просто "Собаки злы" (без контекста), мне кажется, что "по своей природе" подразумевается, и, следовательно, дается характеристика всем собакам в целом.


----------



## Sobakus

В какой-то из тем тут обсуждались краткие и полные прилагательные, и там упоминалось, что действительно краткие(в предикативной позиции) выражают общее свойство предмета, а полные - временное/свойство конкретного предмета. По-моему и не поспоришь, ведь полная форма вообще-то изначально - определённая(the), против неопределённой краткой


----------



## morzh

Я тоже думаю, что краткое прилагательное, если оно без "был", и является сказуемым, описывает общее свойство, тогда как полное - текущее.

Собаки злы: собаки, вообще говоря, злы по своей собачьей природе.
Собаки злые:  вот эти собаки - они злые, но есть и добрые, вот хоть мой сенбернар, особенно, когда коньяку налакается.


----------



## Natalisha

Всем большое спасибо! 
Я, собственно говоря, абсолютно с вами согласна. Но когда читаю в одном из учебников, написанном для изучающих английский  


> _Собаки *злы*._(Временно, то есть такое их поведение непостоянное, только сегодня, например, их разозлили, а так они могут быть по своей натуре и добрыми песиками.
> _Собаки *злые*._ (Вообще всегда) - и речь при этом идет о конкретных собаках, т.к. в нашем мире есть и добрые собаки.


понимаю, что, как человек, для которого русский язык родной, в корне не согласна с этим, т.к. для меня в предложении "Собаки злы" дается характеристика всем собакам (так и хочется добавить "по своей природе"). 
Я считаю, что нельзя обучить иностранному языку правильно, если примеры подобраны некорректно, поэтому для меня было важно знать ваше мнение.  
Еще раз большое спасибо всем!


----------



## IM 12358

Меня смутила последняя цитата. Пока мы говорили о собаках вообще, всё казалось логичным. Но представим себе, что у меня дома живёт несколько собак. Относительно этих конкретных псов, я бы использовал прилагательные так, как в учебнике:

(Эти) Собаки злы. (Временно, то есть такое их поведение непостоянное, только сегодня, например, их разозлили, а так они могут быть по своей натуре и добрыми песиками)

(Эти) Собаки злые. (Вообще всегда)


----------



## Sobakus

Да, с предыдущим комментарием нельзя не согласиться. Полная форма в этом примере означает уже не временное, а присущее конкретным собакам свойство, тогда как краткая форма вообще выражает даже не свойство, а состояние. Занятно!


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Всем большое спасибо!
> Я, собственно говоря, абсолютно с вами согласна. Но когда читаю в одном из учебников, написанном для изучающих английский
> 
> понимаю, что, как человек, для которого русский язык родной, в корне не согласна с этим, т.к. для меня в предложении "Собаки злы" дается характеристика всем собакам (так и хочется добавить "по своей природе").
> Я считаю, что нельзя обучить иностранному языку правильно, если примеры подобраны некорректно, поэтому для меня было важно знать ваше мнение.
> Еще раз большое спасибо всем!




Natalisha

I see what is happening here.

You (and rightly so) took the "собаки злы" as a standalone statement. Which, no doubt, means "(all) dogs are vicious".

However. This same sentence may be used with the implied "Эти". "Эти собаки злы".
This would be the same as using "the" in English for the dogs that were mentioned earlier. The conversation could look like so:
- Мы там пройдем?
- Нет, там собаки.
- ???? А колбаса на что?
- Колбаса не поможет. Собаки злы. Они и нас съедят. Вместе с колбасой.

---

This here references the dogs as "these dogs are vicious".

--------

Now, another sentence:

- Может, его на псарню сводить, собак показать?
- Не надо.
- А что?
- Собаки злы. Их Васька-дурень покормил невовремя. Порвут еще.

--

Here "собаки злы" references a temporary mood condition of otherwise quite possibly normal dogs.


----

However, again, taken as a standalone expression, this to me would absolutely mean "all dogs are inherently vicious".


----------



## estreets

Единственный случай, когда (лично для меня) полное прилагательное "злой" ассоциируется с состоянием "Вообще всегда", - это объявление/надпись
Осторожная, злая собака!


----------



## Natalisha

Morzh, эти фразы использованы без контекста (был бы контекст - не было бы вопросов). Вот почему я говорю, как можно с помощью них объяснять грамматику английского языка.

Кстати, дальше перевод:



> Собаки (есть) злые. - The dogs are angry. - всегда!
> Собаки (есть) злы. - The dogs are being angry. - не всегда злые, только сейчас!


Опустим английские предложения, и что получаем? Что мешает нам поменять их местами?

Уж если хотим убедить других, что так правильно, то нужно сделать хотя бы так, как это сделал *IM*: в скобках указать "эти". А иначе предложение "Собаки злы" так и останется простой характеристикой собак. 

И еще: если предложение "The dogs are angry." рассматривать без контекста (а оно без контекста), его тоже можно перевести по-разному:

_Собаки злы._ (= злы по своей натуре; речь идет о всех существующих в мире собаках)
и
_(Эти) собаки злые._

Согласны? 
Зачем такая путаница, если целью является изучение английского языка?


----------



## estreets

Natalisha, как говорится, у составителей учебников свои тараканы в голове!
Особенно когда надо пояснить особенности английского языка средствами русского, если таких средств в русском нет (напоминает поиск черной кошки в темной комнате).


----------



## Garbuz

Судя по всему, в данной оппозиции (злые-злы) следует учитывать два фактора:
а) предицируемое качество - постоянное : временное 
б) референциальный статус - определенный : неопределенный

Может получиться что-то вроде таблицы.


1) постоянное, определенный: Эти собаки злые.
2) постоянное, неопределенный: Собаки злы.
3) временное, определенный: Эти собаки злы / злые сегодня. (Наверное, их не покормили)
4) временное, неопределенный: Собаки злы / злые особенно по ночам.

Из таблицы видно, что данные словоформы не пересекаются, когда предицируют постоянное качество. Если объект определенный, то используется полная форма, если неопределенный, то краткая.


----------



## estreets

А мне вот что в голову пришло.
Вот ведь есть такой момент в русском языке - для нас не очень важен характер совйства или действия.
Например в глаголах не принципиально, как происходит действие, длительно-постоянно или скоротечно. Разумеется, есть глаголы, которые сами по себе, в своем составе, могут выражать те или иные особенности действия, например, глаголы с суффиксом -ну-, или же очень немногочисленные глаголы типа плыть, идти, лететь, которые выражают действия "длительные", "происходящие в данную минуту". Но есть посмотреть правде в глаза - и тех, и других не очень много, особенно если сравнить с общим количеством глаголов. То есть - все-таки для глаголов нехарактерна привязка к характеру действия или разграничение по этому признаку.
Но тогда получается, что для огромного пласта глаголов эти нюансы неважны, так? Да и для языка в целом, поэтому в русском языке выработана система... точнее, системка выражения отдельных нюансов при помощи обстоятельств времени, характера действия и т.д. Вот для английского языка, например, это важно - и в английском существует развитая система времен. А для русского, скорее всего, это не так важно - иначе в русском тоже существовала строгая и жесткая структура временных форм.
Так какой вывод?
В общем, если для языка в целом, для его глагольной системы нюансы постоянного/временного не так актуальны, (а ведь это такие огромные пласты, даже глагольная система сама по себе), то, вообще-то, странно предположить, что для крохотного сегментика прилагательных эти нюансы вдруг станут важными и определяемыми.
Не знаю, мне кажется, какая-то неувязочка.


----------

